# DIY oil change



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Even though I have a couple freebie oil changes left, I went ahead and ordered some Castrol Edge and a an OEM filter so I can do it myself. I've always done this kind of thing myself for as long as I've had cars. I just like doing it. Also, I'm not sure I trust the dealer 100%. Maybe they're putting the right oil in, maybe they're not. Who really knows?
Probably be changing the transmission oil soon, too.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You already have a Gen2 diesel?


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Nope; just posted in the wrong fora. Feel free to move it.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

beaurrr said:


> Nope; just posted in the wrong fora. Feel free to move it.


Moved to Gen2 Powertrain.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't you have a gen 1 diesel?


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Gen 1 diesel is correct.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

beaurrr said:


> Gen 1 diesel is correct.


Moved to the appropriate section. My bad, newbie mistake on my part.


----------

